# Future Spec V owner?



## GregFarz78 (Jul 22, 2002)

I'm interested in buying a se-r spec v very soon. My current car a 2000 grand am gt I'm having no luck with, and the build quality of it sucks. For the great price of 17k I'm wondering if its too good to be true. Someone told me theres build/reliability issues with the spec v's is this true? I dont want to buy a car that will spend more time in the shop than in my driveway. I'm also not planning huge mods like NOS or turbo anything like that just simple mods like exhaust, intake, headers...bolt ons. I'm more interested in a car that is reliable, has decent performance, and handles like a champ. Any suggestions?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

For the money the Spec V has to be one of the best, if not the best, cars on the market. I was looking into the 3-series and the S2000, they are both 30,000+ but i ended up getting the spec V. It is a very nice great handeling car, and it was much easier on the checkbook too. There are few if any problems with the car. Paint has been the only consistent issue. My Black paint is not very good. I would suggest giving the car a very careful lookover when you pick it out, also see how much the dealer charges for another coat of clearcoat, since the factory seems to be skimpy to say the least. If i had realized how bad the paint was going to be on mine i would have gladly paid the money the dealer wanted for the extra coat. Drive the car see what you think, i fell in love and thats why i own one. It was a friend who said "man why you going to spend 35k on a s2000, check out the SE-R's they are getting mad reviews" (yes he talks like that). Sure enough he was right, and he reminds me just how much money he saved me everytime we grab lunch! "you gunna get that for me?"


----------



## GregFarz78 (Jul 22, 2002)

Whats up with the paint? They come with a 5 year warranty on paint I'd take it back and demand they repaint it...you shouldn't have to pay extra for the lacking on thier part. I plan to get silver anyway...I'll never own another dark color car my current one is black its too f'en hard to keep clean.


----------



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

id say u got ur ass in a SpecV


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Working in at a Nissan Dealership I can tell you that we have not had 1 Spec-V in the shop. If you owned a domestic I guarantee you will be very pleased with the purchase of a Nissan. Domestics plain fall apart, rattle, noisy, and are in the shop way more than imports.


----------

